# Restroom



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 18, 2015)

I need a little help please, I believe there used to be a section that states you can not have a bathroom door open into a kitchen?, CRC for all of you Californians. Just cant locate it now or has it been deleted? Thanks all


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Section 1210.4 in the IBC..........

1210.4 Toilet room location. Toilet rooms shall not open

directly into a room used for the preparation of food for service

to the public.


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 18, 2015)

The old UBC provision for "toilet rooms" cannot open directly to food preparation areas has been deleted a number of code editions ago.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks jdfruit, I did not think I was that old until that comment


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 18, 2015)

When I started, the 1970 UBC was in effect at my first job as a county inspector.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Section 1210.4 in the IBC..........1210.4 Toilet room location. Toilet rooms shall not open
> 
> directly into a room used for the preparation of food for service
> 
> to the public.


Is he asking about a house ???  IRC???


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks cda, not a CA person, but I should have noticed the C_R_C reference.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Thanks cda, not a CA person, but I should have noticed the C_R_C reference.


CRC is 99% the same as the IRC, without the ELEC, Mech, And Plumbing sections there are very few other changes.


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> CRC is 99% the same as the IRC, without the ELEC, Mech, And Plumbing sections there are very few other changes.


So what is the correct answer to the original question?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> So what is the correct answer to the original question?


As stated before, by others, in old code, not in new code. Never in IRC or CRC.


----------



## @david (May 6, 2016)

*In Virginia we have our own versions of the 2012 ICC Codes
The VCC (Virginia Construction Code) adopts the VRC (Virginia Residential Code) for all R5 residential buildings & their accessory structures.
The VCC includes section 310.8.1
To add requirements not included in the VRC prescriptive or performance provisions.*

*VCC 310.8.1 Additional requirements. *
Methods of construction, materials, systems, equipment or components for Group R-5 structures not addressed by prescriptive or performance provisions of the IRC shall comply with applicable IBC requirements. 

*1210.4 Toilet room location. *
Toilet rooms shall not open directly into a room used for the preparation of food for service to the public.

Leading me to think a residential inspector can require compliance with the VCC when food is served to the public, such as a bed & breakfast  in a R-5 use group but not a private single family home.


----------



## conarb (May 6, 2016)

jdfruit said:


> When I started, the 1970 UBC was in effect at my first job as a county inspector.



You're too young to retire, when I started I believe it was the 1954 UBC in effect, an Oakland inspector took out a book about 3/4" thick to show me something, it was all dog-eared with tabs stuck on pages. I asked him where I could buy it and he told me Stacys' Bookstore on Market Street in San Francisco, so that Saturday I drove across the lower level of the Bay Bridge to buy my first code book, at that time cars ran on the top level in both directions and trucks shared the bottom level with Key System trains, toll was 25¢ and was scheduled to expire so the bridge would be free when the bond was paid off.

On the door subject I was building apartments in the 60s and all larger buildings had a few studio units, they were basically one large room with a bath room, the way the architects handled it was putting the tub and toilet in one room with a door, then creating another small room with a vanity and door, so to get to the toilet you had to go through two doors, it made sense to keep smells and noises from the eating area, that makes more sense than banning wiring in railings, or setting water flow limits on toilets and showers.


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2016)

So you truly are an "Old" dog eh?
I have City of LA code of 1900, very thin and all UBC's as well as old NY, Boston, St Louis and others just for fun and very old fire codes that predate most building codes.


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> So you truly are an "Old" dog eh?
> I have City of LA code of 1900, very thin and all UBC's as well as old NY, Boston, St Louis and others just for fun and very old fire codes that predate most building codes.


LA's fist Muni code was in 1936 Did they have a building code in 1900?
UBC was first published in 1927


----------

